

Free version of Lynda.com - coinmania
http://www.lessongalaxy.com/
I like Lynda.com, but it gets expensive.  Watching tutorials on youtube is cool, but they aren&#x27;t organized well.  So I made a free version of Lynda.com where you can embed your favorite youtube tutorials or upload your own.  Hope you find it useful!
======
coinmania
I like Lynda.com but it gets expensive. Youtube tutorials aren't organized
well. So I made a free version of Lynda.com where you can embed your favorite
youtube tutorials or upload your own tutorials. Hope you find it useful!

